# Poly-exchange, total shoulder



## CJoy0724 (Feb 1, 2010)

One of our providers did an exchange of the polyethylene liner in a patient total shoulder replacement.  I had found an AAOS article stating when this is done in the hip, you should use the revision code with a 52 modifier, but there is not revision code for a total shoulder arthroplasty.  I am assuming we will need to use the unlisted code, but does anyone know if there is something else that should be used?


----------



## mbort (Feb 1, 2010)

There are not codes for the revision of a total shoulder, there is a June 1996 CPT Assistant where this question was ask and they stated to bill the 23472 and the removal of implant 233XX code


----------

